# Gift for the wife, Cartier vs. Longines



## breitseek

Hi everyone, shopping a nice automatic watch for the wife. My priority is versatility (this will be her everyday + going out watch) and style.

I was set on the BALLON BLEU DE CARTIER WATCH 33 MM, STEEL, LEATHER (https://www.cartier.com/en-us/colle...er/w6920085-ballon-bleu-de-cartier-watch.html)

... but then I stumbled on a number of longines which look great, are automatic, and are significantly cheaper. So the decision process has gotten significantly more difficult! Would love to hear the opinions of folks who either have any of these watches or were faced with a similar decision.

Longines Primaluna Stainless mother of pearl + steel + diamonds (https://www.longines.com/watches/primaluna/l8-111-0-87-6)

Longines Primaluna Stainless mother of pearl + steel + NO diamonds (https://www.longines.com/watches/primaluna/l8-113-4-87-6)

Longines Dolcevita Stainless steel https://www.longines.com/watches/longines-dolcevita/l5-757-4-71-6

Granted, they're all quite different but at the same time fit the versatility requirement. Note that the Cartier would be with the leather band, not stainless steel.

TIA


----------



## darson4eva

IMO Cartier Ballon Bleu. Don't second-guess yourself.


----------



## Watchbreath

Have her make the choice.


----------



## breitseek

Watchbreath said:


> Have her make the choice.


That would ruin the surprise. She's good with surprises, no worries there.


----------



## Alysandir

As I've said elsewhere, if the lady in question is not part of the purchasing decision or doesn't have a known preference, go with Cartier. 

Women know what Cartier is; their girlfriends know what Cartier is. Your priority may be versatility, but I have a crisp $20 bill in my pocket that says, given the choice between practicality and Cartier, she'll want the Cartier.

Regards,
Alysandir


----------



## breitseek

Thank you.

What about the leather strap vs stainless steel bracelet? I personally prefer leather and wear mine with everything, I find SS in general old fashioned and boring. But I get the impression that ladies tend to wear stainless steel bracelets more?


----------



## Katy

I wear both. Some watch is really beauty on the leather strap; some stainless steel bracelets are part of the jewelry. 
I would pay attantion to unusuall lugs of Cartier. But overall... Cartier is better IMHO.


----------



## Alysandir

breitseek said:


> Thank you.
> 
> What about the leather strap vs stainless steel bracelet? I personally prefer leather and wear mine with everything, I find SS in general old fashioned and boring. But I get the impression that ladies tend to wear stainless steel bracelets more?


I don't know about all ladies, but my personal experience supports the theory that they tend to wear bracelets more. There's also the school of thought that bracelets are more practical and easier to match with outfits. Finally, if given the choice between buying a watch on strap versus on bracelet, always get it on bracelet. Why? Because unless it's a watch with an integrated bracelet, it's easy enough to take it off and put on a band, if you desire; it's a lot harder (and more expensive) to attempt to buy the bracelet later.

Regards,
Alysandir


----------



## elom44

Can I also just ask why it needs to be an automatic? If buying a watch for a non-watch person I often find that they prefer the simplicity/reliability of quartz. Finally with small ladies automatic watches it can sometimes be a bit tricky to generate enough power from the rotor without a manual wind too.


----------



## breitseek

elom44 said:


> Can I also just ask why it needs to be an automatic? If buying a watch for a non-watch person I often find that they prefer the simplicity/reliability of quartz. Finally with small ladies automatic watches it can sometimes be a bit tricky to generate enough power from the rotor without a manual wind too.


Good question. I just feel like quartz takes away from the prestige etc etc. It's a tired argument I know. But if I'm going to spend thousands I feel a bit ripped off buying a quartz. If I was in the market for a quartz I would go with Michele or similar. Nothing wrong with those watches, different price point.


----------



## SunnyOrange

Alysandir said:


> I don't know about all ladies, but my personal experience supports the theory that they tend to wear bracelets more. There's also the school of thought that *bracelets are more practical and easier to match with outfits.* Finally, if given the choice between buying a watch on strap versus on bracelet, always get it on bracelet. Why? Because unless it's a watch with an integrated bracelet, it's easy enough to take it off and put on a band, if you desire; it's a lot harder (and more expensive) to attempt to buy the bracelet later.
> 
> Regards,
> Alysandir


I absolutely agree with all said, when speaking of what I personally like. Bracelet are not only regarded as jewelry, but they are elegant, and as you said, easy to match with clothing. And if the bracelet is flexible - perfect!


----------



## komezippiex

Cartier is a very good choice. I'm sure that your wife will be the happiest woman in the world. It is incredible how simple things can make a woman feel great. Once my father wanted to make something special for my mom and he was looking for the wolf necklace. He knew that my mom was in love with wolves so he bought for her special gift. It wasn't an expensive gift but it was from the heart. I still remember my mom's face, she was very happy and the quality of the necklace is very good one 'cause she is still wearing it.


----------

